# IPODs and image storage.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I read somewhere a little while ago that you can use your IPOD to store images from your camera. Didn't pay too much attention as I didn't have one then, but am getting one for my birthday this month and am planning a long trip away in Sept touring the West Coast of the states.

Does anyone know how this works - presumably some sort of add-on - and can anyone point me in the right direction of getting the relevant bits?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Prolly cheaper and less hassle to just go buy another couple of flash cards for the camera.


----------



## jonr (Sep 19, 2003)

you can either download straight from your camera onto your computer then copy onto your ipod or go for the belkin media reader for the ipod, its about Â£60 http://www.apple.com/uk/ipod/accessories.html


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jonr said:


> you can either download straight from your camera onto your computer then copy onto your ipod or go for the belkin media reader for the ipod, its about Â£60 http://www.apple.com/uk/ipod/accessories.html


Forgot to mention that I won't be taking a laptop as I don't have one - otherwise, wouldn't then need to d/l to IPOD.

Just thought as I'm getting an IPOD anyway, then this additional functionality might prove useful especially as there aren't likely to be too many places I can get stuff put on disc and didn't want to to have to buy two more memory cards. :?

Thanks for the link.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Kell try asking Matthew he is very good on advice for apple/pods


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Who hell he?


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

The reviews I've read of the Belkin say it works fine but file transfer is a bit slow.


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

iPod = device for off-PC porn storage


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Kell said:


> Just thought as I'm getting an IPOD anyway, then this additional functionality might prove useful especially as there aren't likely to be too many places I can get stuff put on disc and didn't want to to have to buy two more memory cards. :?
> 
> Thanks for the link.


Well it's about the cost of two memory cards so swings and roundabouts really. If you're only going to need 2-3 cards' worth of storage, then maybe it's less hassle to buy the cards rather than lugging around the media reader with all the chargers/adapters for the iPod/camera...

In normal use the iPod doesn't spin up the HD that often - I noticed that when I used it for recording stuff onto (such as the voice recorder) then the battery ran down a LOT quicker due to the HD being on all the time. IPods don't have good battery life at the best of times so this made it pretty-much unusable if I also wanted to listen to music during the day.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Kell, when I've been to various area's in the States, every photo shop I went into had the facilities to burn photos onto a CD from a camera memory card.

Would have thought this was the safest and most cost effective option


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NickP said:


> Kell, when I've been to various area's in the States, every photo shop I went into had the facilities to burn photos onto a CD from a camera memory card.
> 
> Would have thought this was the safest and most cost effective option


Does this include motels and Camp sites? Only we're doing the Winnebago thing, so I don't want to risk relying on that method only to find that there aren't any photo shops - although this is what I did when we went Skiing recently.

I might get the IPOD first and see if I can even understand what Mr Plums means about HD. And then make a decision about whether taking reader extra adaptors etc is worth the hassle or whether I should just buy two 256MB cards to add to my 128MB one.

It seemed too good to be true. It's just that I plan to take the Ipod anway and thought this might be a good solution.

I'm a bit of a photo pset and like to take loads without either having to reduce the quality - pointless buying a 5MP camera if you set it 3MP - or reduce the amount I take.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

I just ordered the Belkin Media Card Reader for my Ipod from a reseller on ebay quite a bit cheaper than anywhere else - I also got the battery pack backup (which runs off 4 AA batteries). I'm just about to go round the world for 6 months :lol: so I thought that it would be ideal to save all the photos I take at the end of each day onto my Ipod.

I think the card reader runs off batteries so the only adaptors you'll be carrying are for the Ipod and Camera which isn't too bad.

I have a 40Gb Ipod with 10gb worth of space on it so to get the equivilant number of media cards would have proved expensive.

If I wasn't going for as long then I probably wouldn't bother, but then I probably wouldn't have bothered buying an Ipod either :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well I filled my camera four times over in a week's skiing (128MB) so I can reckon on doing at least double that.

So that's at least 2 more 256MB cards. The only problem with those is that I might lose them as they're quite small.

But we'll see. I can definitely see the need for one on a 6 month trip though.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Well I got my reader for 70 quid including postage so seems like it would be economically viable for you. (They are Â£89.99 on the Apple site)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yeah - I see Amazon are doing them for 70 notes. I've stuck one on my wish list. You never know, someone might buy me one for my Birthday on the 30th of June.

Hint hint. :lol:


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Kell
Which ipod you going for, I have my eye on the 20gb version for my birthday.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was going to go for 40GB. I know an electronics buyer for a major Catalogue company who can get us a good discount on it.

Probably never fill it, but on the off-chance that I do, why take the risk?

It was the same as 180 or 225?


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I was going to go for 40GB. I know an electronics buyer for a major Catalogue company who can get us a good discount on it.
> 
> Probably never fill it, but on the off-chance that I do, why take the risk?
> 
> It was the same as 180 or 225?


What kinda discount and can you get two. See other post for making it worth your while.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Kell said:


> I was going to go for 40GB. I know an electronics buyer for a major Catalogue company who can get us a good discount on it.
> 
> Probably never fill it, but on the off-chance that I do, why take the risk?
> 
> It was the same as 180 or 225?


My son has the 30Gb Creative Zen... and has copied the whole of my, his, my daughters and his g/f collections onto it... about 27Gb worth! And he thought he wouldnt fill it...


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=472

Rumours of G4 version coming into market 3rd Qtr this year. One new feature is a suppose 2 inch screen to view your stored photos. Maybe fact or just utter bollox, but you will never know until later this year? :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

beastty said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to go for 40GB. I know an electronics buyer for a major Catalogue company who can get us a good discount on it.
> ...


I will ask the question, but can't promise anything. I'll let you know.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> beastty said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Cheer Kell


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Kell said:


> I was going to go for 40GB. I know an electronics buyer for a major Catalogue company who can get us a good discount on it.
> 
> Probably never fill it, but on the off-chance that I do, why take the risk?
> 
> It was the same as 180 or 225?


Kell

Just a few pointers, you can now buy extended warranty to safeguard against things such as battery failure. I'm on my second iPod now (had the first generation and couldn't resist the latest 40 gig third generation), first thing you want to do is get rid of the headphones. I've heard 99p Ross one's that sound better. If you want to follow on with the iPod theme try these Sony MDR-EX71SL (white) which are only sold in black in this country. I have a pair and there not bad at all...

Also check the free EphPod software which allows you to sort/edit/tidy your pod. Far better editing functions then iTunes.....also if your new baby gets scratched try this http://www.ipodcleaner.com/ it actually works.

btw: I've had mine since the first 40 gig one's were released - I still have 17 gig to fill!! : [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

How many albums is that?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

A lot. Not counted albums but so far I have 3429 songs on the pod (it does tell you that - not counted :wink: ) I encode at a minimum of 192kbps. Anything lower sounds poo.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Kell said:


> How many albums is that?


I believe it mostly depends on what bitrate you use to copy the song e.g. I currently have 574 songs @ 192 bitrate which used up 3.7Gb.

At a guess, I probably have over 60 albums (approx. 40% double cd's), but I only copy over the tracks I actually like hence only 574 tracks.


----------

